# How much light with T5's



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to find out how much lighting I would need to get my ludwigia repens and some rotala to look nice and red/peach colored from about 8-10" below the water line. If I plan on using T5HO's, how many wpg should I be shooting for? Or is the solution to the coloration in my ferts? 
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 324 watts T5 HO over a 90 gallon and the red in my rotala is awesome. It grows so fast that unless i trim it the rotala curves and grows to the side about 8 inches from the top of the water. My ferts are minimal do to the tank being a new start. Iron does help


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Peteski, so you're saying roughly 3.5 wpg with t5HO's? Anyone else have experience with T5's that differs or is this the general consensus? 

Scouter


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had very good coloring in my Ludwigia repens in a 29 gallon tank with 110 watts of AH Supply light kits. That is 3.8 watts per gallon. Unfortunately I also had a never ending battle keeping algae from taking over.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, so I'm looking for at least 3+ wpg, and probably close to 3.5. Thanks guys, that's all I needed to know.
Scouter


----------

